
Reinstate SBSK comment sections on YouTube - sonnyg
https://www.change.org/p/youtube-reinstate-sbsk-comment-sections-immediately
======
sonnyg
Special Books by Special Kids (SBSK) is a very inspiring project that gives
thousands of disabled children a place where they can express themselves and
find acceptance and encouragement.

The comments on their Youtube videos are a valuable place where disabled
children, their parents and other adults can connect with each other. It seems
that Youtube has disabled the comments on their video channel. Is there
anybody here from Youtube who can help resolve this?

------
sonnyg
More about SBSK - [https://sbsk.org/story/](https://sbsk.org/story/)

